# help



## gutted (May 25, 2015)

I lost my I phone and need to track/traceit. I downloaded the find my phone app but cant remember my icloud password to sign into it . I have tried resetting my password but I no longer have the email I used to set it up and its not reconizeing my date of birth


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Then I guess you will have to rely on the old fashioned way of finding a lost item. Retrace your steps and look around carefully and hope that if somebody else finds it they will not consider it theirs to keep. When you think you may be close to it call your number--if you remember it--and listen.


----------



## gutted (May 25, 2015)

its on silent .looked everywhere .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear that.


----------

